# sick with worry- a long read



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll start by copying what I posted about Grizzy on a yahoo group.


"First- a bit about Grizzy. She is a little over a year old. I found her at a
couple of days old huddled up to her dead siblings. She was tough to raise. It
took her forever to grow- I think it was about 3 weeks before she gained any
weight at all. She battled a respiratory infection and multiple abscesses. I
brought her everywhere with me and woke up every to hours to feed her.

Fast forward to 5 or 6 months ago. One night she was sitting on the back of the
couch watching tv with my husband and I. Out of nowhere she sot straight up in
the air and went racing around the house in terror.She stopped after a few
minutes and hid the rest of the night. She had a few similiar episodes over the
next couple of months. We figured she was getting spooked by something.

About a month ago things got bad. She was having the episodes every few days and
the time it took to recover increased. She would be super fearful and paranoid
for a couple of days. She started acting really withdrawn and depressed. I had a
second blood panel run. (the first one was done when the symptoms
started)Everything was normal.The doctor said it could be epilepsy. We started
her on valium and eventually transitioned her to phenobarb. I was a wreck. I
could not deal with the fact that my baby had epilepsy. It was constantly on my
mind. I woke up several times a night to check on her. Treatment was going well
and I was finally less upset about everything.

Then came wednesday. She had a seizure while I was at work.My husband was the
one with her so I didn't see how bad it was. She was still acting post-ictal
when I got home. I decided to give her 1.25 mg of valium. It settled her down
enough to sleep. The next day while I was getting ready to work I heard a bunch
of noise in the bedroom. I went in and Grizzy was walking all over in circles
running into things. She seemed to be blind and would roll over now and then. I
brought her to the hospital (which is also my work) By the time we got there the
frantic pacing had stopped, but she was very ataxic and would still roll over.
We repeated blood work. The only thing different this time was that the FIP
titer was positive.

She is improving, but is nowhere near normal. She moves slowly and if very
ataxic. She seems to have vision and know where she is, but is very "out of it".

I am a wreck. I have done nothing but cry for 2 days. I am wondering if it could
be FIP. We are doing a spinal tap on Monday. I am hoping it isn't FIP. I am
really oping it is just epilepsy but I fear something worse."

I am feeling so torn on what to do. I brought Grizzy home for the weekend. She is so out of it. When she walks around it is in super slow motion, she creeps around like she is terrified of everything. Ever now and then she'll just fall over. She has slept most of the day. I had decided to have the spinal tap done on monday. Now I don't know. I have people on the yahoo group telling me it is probably just epilepsy and I shouldn't waste money and risk a procedure like a tap. I wish that was true, but something is telling me it isn't. It just doesn't make sense to me that this would happen 2 1/2 weeks into treatment. The drugs were making her spacey and uncoordinated, but noting like this.

I am sick over this. I have done nothing but cry since THursday. Please keep my baby in your thoughts.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope it isn't FIP. My 6 month old kitten was diagnosed with it yesterday and has under 2 weeks of life left. He didn't have either of the episodes ( fear or circling ). He is uncoordinated and weak, he mostly lays where it is warm and sleeps. He has lots of fluid in his abdomen, which was found with an xray. His blood tests showed high blood proteins. I really hope it is the epilepsy and not FIP. 
If it is FIP, all you can do is keep them happy until they pass or you have them put down. Personally I chose to take my boy home. I may have him put down if he looks like he is in pain but I know I couldn't live with myself without hearing him purr a few more times.
Good luck.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh my, how terrible for you!! Please keep us updated on Grizzy and we'll be thinking about you guys...Aspen sends you his woo woos.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is just heart wrenching to read. I've seen FIP cats many times, but never have personally seen the seizure side of it. I'm so sorry...

Would the spinal tap just confirm that she does indeed have FIP? So the only benefit to doing it would be to rule out FIP? What if it comes back negative? Could you test for other things during that spinal tap? I have no first hand experience with this because usually people don't elect to do procedures like this for cats. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

your baby is in my prayers....and thoughts...

take her to the vet. best to know what it is, in case it is something that can be dealt with with meds...and not a more serious condition that may result in death.

i'd hate to see you worry like this if it's something that can be controlled.....and at the very least, knowledge is power and knowing allows you to plan.

i'm so sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. And sorry about your kitty Tricia 

Danemama- the doc said the tap will check for infection,inflammatory disease, cancer and Fip.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Best of luck, I do hope you have a miracle and they find it is something else that is treatable. Poor Grizzly has had such a bad start in life, thank goodness you came into her life though as she is being given every fighting chance she possibly can get.
I'll be thinking of you both, so so sorry this had to happen, I really am.

I'm now going to google FIP to learn a bit more, it sounds like an absolutely awful disease.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

best vibes to you and your dog.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Grizzy had her tap done this am. The doctor called around 1 and said it wasn't easy, but they got the sample.
I happen to be off work this week. Usually I am with my animals anytime something is done, but I couldn't do it this time. I had to have my husband drop her off. We are guessing it will be 2-3 days before we get any results.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

So sorry you're going through this  I hope everything turns out alright for your baby. Sending some positive thoughts and hugs in your direction.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for your baby. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mol, Windy and I are crossing our fingers and paws for Grizzly too. Poor Grizz. Thanks for the update.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Please know I am thinking of you here. Sad to hear this. Keeping up a good thought for you and your sweetie.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

keeping my fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this- it's always miserable when something isn't right with our "kids." 
I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, and sending lots of good, healing vibes!
Please keep us updated.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Please know that all of our thoughts are with you and your baby. The 'family' here on DFC is the best in these hard times and will always be there for you.


----------

